# laparoscopy



## lhld (Feb 19, 2003)

hi ive been suffering with pains since ill was about 15 ive been putting off going to the doctors to sort myself out now 5 years later i told myself ill have to go cus i couldnt put up with these pain anymore so i got tranfered to my gynaecologist to see if he do me a laparoscopyif i had endometriosis . This is a minor operation in which a telescope is inserted into the pelvis via a small cut near the navel. they found out that didnt have endometriosis that i have IBS


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

What made your doctor decide to go for the laparoscopy? did you have just hte pains or did they find cysts on your ovaries?


----------

